# Empress ParaEQ or MXR 10band EQ?



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a Orange Rocker 30 head and I love the dirty channel but I find the clean channel too muddy with humbuckers. which EQ would be better to go with? is the Empress really worth the extra $100+? I do like that the Empress has the foot switchable boost which would be great for pushing the amp into overdrive. Any thoughts would help.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Not a lot of help, but thought I'd chime in, and if nothing else, bump your thread.

I've got the Empress and love it. Never tried the MXR though. The main difference between the two is that the Empress is parametric while the MXR is graphic. Seems most people agree that parametric is the superior design. I could go on, but a few searches will bring up loads of threads on that topic...


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

Try the MXR... If it does what you want, $100 bucks saved!

I don't think more money is always better in this game.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Parametrics and graphics are solutions to circumstances where you have no idea in advance what frequency bands are pivotal in optimal sound. A graphic allows for adjustment in multiple places, although you're stuck with the "places" designated by the designer/manufacturer. The good news about parametric is it gives you more choice. The bad news about parametric is it gives you more choice. Parametrics are like having a grpahic with an infinite number of bands...you just have to find the ones that matter to you.

Many amps, and even pedals, come with a "quasi-parametric" midrange section, that lets you dial in where the boost/cut is applied, in conjunction with fixed treble/bass sections. A single section may not be enough flexibility, but most designers of parametrics are clever enough to realize that more than 3 or perhaps 4 bands makes life too complicated.

If one is trying to EQ a room with a multiplicity of resonant peaks, then lotsa graphic bands is wonderful. If you're just trying to re-voice a guitar, then parametric is wonderful.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Boss GE-7 into the loop of a Fender Supersonic 22 stopped me from selling the amp. I had the opposite problem, couldn't dial out the brightness to my liking. I left everything else flat and just nudged down the two high frequency bands and all is good. I'll likely have to tweak some more once the speaker breaks in properly but it really sounds good right now. If I want to add some bite back in for a solo then I just switch it off.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

I am 100% biased by ParaEQ all the way. You've got far better control over the EQ and it is dead. Freaking. Silent.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

Have you made a choice yet? If you're leaning toward a parametric, 
I have an old Boss Mini Rack ('87ish) that may suit your needs.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

iaresee said:


> I am 100% biased by ParaEQ all the way. You've got far better control over the EQ and it is dead. Freaking. Silent.


Just an addendum that the silence is a product of the individual design, not the fact that it is parametric.

I will add as well that it is an old studio trick to use a parametric during post-production to apply "wah" to a track. You just set up the Q/resonance you like, set it for the amount of boost you like, and sweep the frequency manually. That lets you do things like apply wah to multiple tracks that could not normally be synced or controlled by a player's foot.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

I think A parametric EQ would be the best from what I'm reading here and around the net. Eventually (once I can get enough cash..lol) I will take the plunge and get the empress. for now I picked up a boss SD-1 that I'm going to tweak a bit to be more of a clean boost and mess with the eq of it a bit to help.


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

I picked up one of these a few weeks ago and it works quite well. If you have the space for it they can be had for cheap. I only paid $15 for this one. 
There are 2 independent sections each with their own input and output. I'm going to make a switchbox/looper for it to allow me to wrap one section at the start of a pedal chain and one at the end. Should be fun for experimenting with how pre and post eq frequency changes affect certain pedals. 



 








A nice parametric would probably be easier to dial in though.
I'm surprised that no builder has at least to my knowledge "stompboxified" (Is that a word? If it isn't it is now.) the Furman PQ3/4. 
They would probably sell a ton of them. It would be a good job for Brian Wampler. He's quite good at getting amp in a box sounds.


----------

